# little chief chicken



## areallynicegirl (Jun 30, 2015)

I have some chicken questions and more specifically about food safety as it pertains to chicken.

1. Is there a way to safely put chicken thighs in the Little Chief smoker? I know if I was to cure them, I wouldn't even worry about it.  However, I was reading in the directions that came with the LC that you could use iit to smoke flavor foods.  The little chief will easily go over 200+, maybe even 225 since its hot outside and iI have a  box to keep iit insulated.  My plan was to smoke them with maybe a couple pans of chips and finish on the grill.  This brings me to question 2

2. The LC I have is over 20 years old, so is the recipe book.  Are thses recipes even safe to attempt?  I know for canning, the USDA puts out new recommendations all the time and they don't want you to use old recipes.  

Thanks guys!!

Patti


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 30, 2015)

sure you can smoke chicken thighs in that smoker. you are going to cook the meat to a good safe internal temp like 170-175 , right?

canning and smoking is two different animals. the old recipes are the best ones when it comes to smoking meat.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh yeah for sure!!!  I used to be ServSafe certified, chicken scares the crap out of me lol.  Well, raw chicken anyways!  I am very gun-shy about chicken other people grill, I have had too many bites of half-cooked, burnt-skin chicken for my liking.  I will even go so far to bake it about 90% of the way and then finish it on the grill if I don't trust who is cooking or I'm short on time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2015)

As long as you get the chicken from 40-140 in four hours cooking time your plan is sound. This is true for pork also. I have a friend that does chicken and pork chops in his little chief all the time. Smokes for several hours then grills or oven finishes them to the proper IT. 

I think right now I could do that in my smokers without even lighting them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> I have some chicken questions and more specifically about food safety as it pertains to chicken.
> 
> 1. Is there a way to safely put chicken thighs in the Little Chief smoker? I know if I was to cure them, I wouldn't even worry about it. However, I was reading in the directions that came with the LC that you could use iit to smoke flavor foods. The little chief will easily go over 200+, maybe even 225 since its hot outside and iI have a box to keep iit insulated. My plan was to smoke them with maybe a couple pans of chips and finish on the grill. This brings me to question 2
> 
> ...


Hi Patti !!

Here's two different Chicken Thighs Step by Steps. (One in Pans, and one without)

I kept the heat at 225° until near the end, which is where you could take them out & crisp the skin up on your Grill if you want to.

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

*Chicken Things (MES 40 Smoked)*

Bear


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 30, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> As long as you get the chicken from 40-140 in four hours cooking time your plan is sound. This is true for pork also. I have a friend that does chicken and pork chops in his little chief all the time. Smokes for several hours then grills or oven finishes them to the proper IT.
> 
> I think right now I could do that in my smokers without even lighting them!



No kidding, its so flipping hot!!  You guys are probably steaming!!!  I am gonna give the chicken a go!! And use the roadside marinade!!!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Patti !!
> 
> Here's two different Chicken Thighs Step by Steps. (One in Pans, and one without)
> I kept the heat at 225° until near the end, which is where you could take them out & crisp the skin up on your Grill if you want to.
> ...



Thank you!!! Gonna go read those now!!!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 30, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Thank you!!! Gonna go read those now!!!




Holy cow those are some serious chicken thighs!! And Mrs. Bear must really love you to hook you up with some awesome potatoes like those!  Gonna try those for sure!!!  I think I will not use pans, I need all the heat I can get.   Do you you think its a problem if iI load the smoker up full?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Holy cow those are some serious chicken thighs!! And Mrs. Bear must really love you to hook you up with some awesome potatoes like those! Gonna try those for sure!!! I think I will not use pans, I need all the heat I can get. Do you you think its a problem if iI load the smoker up full?


LOL----I got her more than 46 years ago---She's a good Kid!!

I don't see a problem, as long as you can maintain over 200° with the meat in there.

Make sure you have spaces between them for heat & air flow, and don't flip them. Flipping isn't needed in a smoker, and look what happened when I flipped that one!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 2, 2015)

Well here is the chicken! All that's left is to grill them off.  I used pellets for the first time in the LC and man, do those things last forever!!  I did one pan and it lasted almost 2 hours. Usually I get about 45 minutes to an hour from one pan of chips


[ATTACHMENT=2177]IMG_20150702_010900.jpg (491k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## cmayna (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice looking chicken


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2015)

Your Chicken looks Great, Patti!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!-------------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think Craig likes them a lot too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 2, 2015)

Chicken looks great! Did you use the roadside marinade?


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 2, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Nice looking chicken



Thank you!!!




dirtsailor2003 said:


> Chicken looks great! Did you use the roadside marinade?



Not this batch, they were my "test subjects".  I have more chicken to do and iI am gonna make the marinade for that.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Your Chicken looks Great, Patti!!!:drool
> 
> Mighty Tasty!!-------------------------:points:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the points!!!  You all have been so awesome to me


----------



## cmayna (Jul 3, 2015)

I have no idea as to why my reply repeated itself.  Someone, please remove all but one.


----------

